# What size corks to use?



## parrothead (Feb 14, 2021)

Thinking about using a corker instead of the T caps I been getting from eckraus to bottle my wine( have not had a problem with wine going bad)Figured I may want to do this since some of these wines will be aging more than a year. Seen 2 different sizes a 38mm and 45mm. Wish would be best to use?


----------



## beano (Feb 14, 2021)

I use the #9 corks for my bottling.
I think most do as its standard size. However, there are other sizes, smaller that can be used. Hopefully somebody with more knowledge will chime in and give a better explanation on cork sizing and their uses.
Beano Joe


----------



## Rice_Guy (Feb 14, 2021)

The longer cork should offer better protection.
All that said I don’t know anyone who considers length of a natural cork important for two years or even five. ,,, And, I avoid the shelf life issue by using synthetic and a vacuum corking tool.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 15, 2021)

IMO the diameter of the cork is more important than the length. Like @beano, I use #9 corks. I have used #8 corks and had some leakage, so I stopped using them.

Length? Some folks swear by the 45 mm (1.75") corks, but in my experience there's no practical difference with the 38 mm (1.5") corks. Unless you're aging the wines 10 years, IMO it makes no difference.

Like @Rice_Guy, I switched to Nomacorcs a few years back, as my storage conditions allow for mold to grow on the outside of the cork. The synthetics eliminate this problem, and I have no problems seating them with a floor corker.

Unless you're looking at long aging, I'd go with #9 x 38 mm, as they are typically cheaper.


----------



## JustJoe (Feb 15, 2021)

I used #8 corks when I was using a hand corker. I switched to #9 as soon as I got a floor corker. #9 corks are nearly impossible with a hand corker.


----------



## beano (Feb 15, 2021)

I use an Italian hand corker. And don't have any problems. It does tear the cork at the top edge though if the cork is dry. Dip it in water with k-meta and it slides right into the bottle. No fuss, no muss. I don't bottle enough wine to use a floor corker. The 4 liter jug is my friend.


----------



## thunderwagn (Mar 3, 2021)

beano said:


> I use an Italian hand corker. And don't have any problems. It does tear the cork at the top edge though if the cork is dry. Dip it in water with k-meta and it slides right into the bottle. No fuss, no muss. I don't bottle enough wine to use a floor corker. The 4 liter jug is my friend.


Would you share which corker you use?


----------



## Bossbaby (Mar 3, 2021)

I picked up a slightly used portugese floor corker for 50 dollars, I think its 60 new and absolutely love it after using a hand corker.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Mar 4, 2021)

I use a Portuguese floor corker. Cost is about $55 at labelpeelers.com


----------



## beano (Mar 16, 2021)

thunderwagn said:


> Would you share which corker you use?


Sorry for the delay, had to get a new phone. I t uses a spring to grip the bottle neck and the cork is downsized via the venturi and bang, its home. I can do15 bottle in as few minutes. Say made Italy.


----------



## beano (Mar 16, 2021)

thunderwagn said:


> Would you share which corker you use?


Please see post @thunderwagn


----------



## reeflections (Mar 16, 2021)

I use the synthetic Nomacorcs too. #9s work well with the Portuguese floor corker. I accidentally bought the longer corks once and found that they were hard to remove with my cheap picnic corkscrew.


----------

